# درس عمل قالب شوكولاته



## salah_design (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني بالمنتدى
هذا الدرس موجود في كتاب تعليم الارت كام واحببت ان اشرحه باللغة العربية واطبق الاوامر بالصورة وان يكون الشرح بسيط 
اليكم الدرس وارجو ان ينال القبول















لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## Eng-Faten (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يبدو حقا أن القالب شهي بتعلم صنعه .. وطبعا به>ا البرنامج الرائع الآرت كام
سلمت الأنامل أخ صلاح وأثابك الله كل خير ..


----------



## salah_design (27 نوفمبر 2010)

eng-faten قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يبدو حقا أن القالب شهي بتعلم صنعه .. وطبعا به>ا البرنامج الرائع الآرت كام
> سلمت الأنامل أخ صلاح وأثابك الله كل خير ..


لكم كان لي شرف بقراءة ردك وهو الاول بمشاركتي المتواضعة هذه
ولكي بمثل ما دعوتي لي وزياده
ادام الله الخير عليكي وعلى الامة الاسلامية
اشكر لكي مرورك


----------



## kad8 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي صلاح
ويعوضك خير على الوقت الذي تنفقه لاعداد المواضيع

هذا نتيجة التمرين
*

 ​*​


----------



## salah_design (28 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير اخي صلاح
> ويعوضك خير على الوقت الذي تنفقه لاعداد المواضيع
> 
> هذا نتيجة التمرين
> ...


تسلم اخي 
اسال الله ان يتقبل مني هذه الاعمال خدمة لاخوتي
تطبيق جيد ما شاء الله عليك وخاصة من اخ مبتدئ
ولكن ارجو ان تسمح لي ببعض النصائح
1 اتمنى منك ان تحفظ الاوامر ومدى تاثيرها بالتصميم 
2 اعلم اخي ان هذه الاوامر طبقها صاحب الدرس ولابد انك تستطيع تنفيذ تصميم جديد باستخدام هذه الاوامر حاول 
3 ارجو منك الاستمرار في تعلم هذا البرنامج ولا تتوقف ولا تنظر الى ابداعات الاخرين الا من اجل ان ترى خبرات الاخرين
تحياتي لك والى الامام 
ارجو تطبيق الدرس مرة اخرى من اجل ترسيخ المعلومات وطبقها بدون النظر الى شرح الدرس 
وارفع كل نتيجة تصل اليها بالصورة
والسلام خير ختام


----------



## kad8 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

salah_design قال:


> تسلم اخي
> اسال الله ان يتقبل مني هذه الاعمال خدمة لاخوتي
> تطبيق جيد ما شاء الله عليك وخاصة من اخ مبتدئ
> ولكن ارجو ان تسمح لي ببعض النصائح
> ...



ان شاء الله
شكرا على النصائح وهذا كله من فضل الله
ثم بجهدك الله يبارك فيك

سترى ما يسرك باذن الله
انا بسخن شوي لسا :15:


----------



## salah_design (29 نوفمبر 2010)

kad8 قال:


> ان شاء الله
> شكرا على النصائح وهذا كله من فضل الله
> ثم بجهدك الله يبارك فيك
> 
> ...


ونعم بالله 
ويبارك فيك المولى عز وجل
انا انتظر لي فترة ما ابتسمت اريد ان ابتسم وانا ارى ابداعاتك


----------



## حوريه الارض (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل ومميز اعجبنى هذا البرنامج ترى ما استخداماته ممكن تعرفنى ؟


----------



## salah_design (30 نوفمبر 2010)

حوريه الارض قال:


> جميل ومميز اعجبنى هذا البرنامج ترى ما استخداماته ممكن تعرفنى ؟


اختي الكريمة اشكر لكي مرورك
هذا البرنامج مختص في عمل الاشكال المجسمة بما يعرف بـ 3d
يعمل قوالب لاعمال الجبص
عمل اطارات خشبية 
حفر على الابواب
قوالب الحديد 
الدروع الخشبية والبلاستيكية
اضع بين يديكي بعض الصور التي يقوم بعملها البرنامج ومن خلال الصور رح تعرفي مجالات العمل
http://www.google.jo/images?hl=ar&source=imghp&q=artcam&gbv=2&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
تقبلي تحياتي 
وانا جاهز للتواصل


----------



## يحيى يحيى (30 ديسمبر 2010)

حياك الله يا اخي الكريم واصلح لك بالك


----------



## salah_design (1 يناير 2011)

يحيى يحيى قال:


> حياك الله يا اخي الكريم واصلح لك بالك


اسعدني مرورك يا غالي
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حسن-12 (5 يناير 2011)

[font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/font]


----------



## salah_design (7 يناير 2011)

حسن-12 قال:


> [font=w1 0003.]فيك البركة أخي الكريم مشكور[/font]


وفيك البركة اخي ولا تحرمنا من وجودك بالمنتدى


----------



## mohmed.alex2009 (8 يناير 2011)

عمل رائع اخى صلاح اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## salah_design (16 يناير 2011)

mohmed.alex2009 قال:


> عمل رائع اخى صلاح اتمنى لك كل التوفيق


شكرا لمرورك اخي محمد


----------



## سعد على العربى (26 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك اخى العزيز​


----------



## opmm6_ta (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخ صلاح
ومنكم نستفيد ان شاء الله


----------



## ah1med (27 نوفمبر 2011)

رائع شرحك نفع الله بك ....


----------



## بلال زبيب (28 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
تسلم الايادي 
شكرا على عطائك الا محدود
سؤال لماذا
relief clipart librery
art cam 9.1
لا يعمل معي
مع انه على ويندوز فيستا بي الابتوب يعمل
اما على اكس بي 7 لا يعمل 
شكرا سلفا​


----------



## اختصاصي تكييف (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بلال زبيب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تسلم الايادي
> شكرا على عطائك الا محدود
> سؤال لماذا
> ...



السلام عليكم
اعتقد انه حصل نفس الشئ لي سبقا ولقد طرحت الموضوع على الاخوة,ألق نظرة على الموضوع لعلك تجد ماتبغي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=299368


----------



## Ejemy (4 ديسمبر 2011)

Teslm Ya Bashmohndz


----------



## يحيى يحيى (25 يناير 2012)

شكرا جززاك الله كل خير


----------



## 3itslave008 (9 مارس 2012)

Besides keeping informed with the newest information on some designer clothes and bags,cheap uggs, lots of contemporary females do become more interested in keeping a closer look at tendencies in the fashion footwear world Sheepskin has been popular throughout different eras and in many parts of the world This material is incredibly powerful in making a comfortable space for feet anytime around the year They deserve the honor相关的主题文章： ugg outlet ugg boots sale cheap ugg


----------



## ضياء البغدادي (6 يوليو 2012)

اسئل اللة العضيم رب العرش العضيم ان يرحم والديك ويرحم المسلمين


----------



## bersto (17 يوليو 2012)

شرح رائع


----------



## sas111 (29 أغسطس 2013)

اللهم اجعل هذا المجهود في ميزان حسناتك وجعله علم ينتفع به


----------

